# Potential for cubing to be on TV?



## RyanReese09 (Aug 4, 2011)

Unsure of where to really place this thread, so I chose here. Annyywayy...

Has anyone really bothered to try and contact ESPN to get full coverage of big events such as Nationals, or even Worlds? I know that many competitions contact local news stations, and they'll do a small segment on it.

PS:


Spoiler



I like the message when you create a new thread, asking if the person has searched. Very nice


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 4, 2011)

Not a bad idea, but I hope they don't try commentating on it. That'll epically fail. They would need cubers for commentators. Otherwise it'd be like watching table tennis. 

What do I mean when I say that? Well, I'm a very frequent watcher of table tennis. It's a surprisingly complicated and fast game. There's this one British commentator that commentates on all the big events. He's a horrible commentator. It's more like listening to some really random annoying guy in the stands who has to make uneducated comments on every point. An ACTUAL random annoying guy in the stands could do the commentating better than that guy. The Chinese commentators do a much better job of commentating. I don't understand Chinese too well (only took three years of it), but I can tell the Chinese commentators actually know about the sport and know what they're talking about.

Also... yeah, I don't think that would work out too well. People would definitely watch it because many people have never seen a real Rubik's Cube competition. But I still don't think it would go down too well with ESPN, of all channels. I could be wrong though. Wouldn't hurt to give it a shot. I support the idea, because if you ask 'em and they say no, you can't say you didn't try!


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 4, 2011)

That would be cool. But they should only show fast people or else it would get really boring. And some people might not want to be on TV. The fast people would though.

But they should get some cool guy to comment with a cool voice saying "Yu Nakajima!" instead of boring cuber that ruins the fun for non cubers o-o


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 4, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> That would be cool. But they should only show fast people or else it would get really boring. And some people might not want to be on TV. The fast people would though.


I found that very redundant. 
OT: I think this could be a good idea, but I don't see it going very far.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> But they should get *some cool guy* to comment with a cool voice saying "Yu Nakajima!" i


 
xD I know of a coolguy xD, so I could ask him xD if he would want to do that xD.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 4, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> Not a bad idea, but I hope they don't try commentating on it. That'll epically fail. They would need cubers for commentators. Otherwise it'd be like watching table tennis.



No, no, no. Let them commentate! It'll be hilarious!


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 4, 2011)

They have the spelling bee on espn, why not Worlds?


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> They have the spelling bee on espn, why not Worlds?


 
Agreed completely.

They could probably find a time in their schedule to put in a big event such as the US Nationals. Cubing can't be as dull as spelling.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 4, 2011)

^This. I was initially going to say that it would be pretty boring past 30 seconds for anyone who doesn't know anything about Rubik's cubes (the majority of the world), but then again, worse things have been on cable television (and national). Still, I wouldn't imagine a big enough demographic beyond maybe 1000 people to watch full coverage of a Rubik's cube tournament. At least for spelling bees, the general populace could _try_ to spell the words. It's not like they would go,"why'd he do an A-perm when he should've done ..."


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 4, 2011)

^ I was initially going to say that not many people would watch, then i remembered that most cubers would watch + others that might take interest. Big audience in my opinion... and more people might get into cubing this way.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ I would watch it haha. If this could happen for nationals that would be awesome!


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope you guys mean 2012. I mean espn is probs/ totes booked by now and also, think
about it, would people really be willing to watch people (in a non cuber mindset) play with old toys for hours on end? Maybe, just maybe would someone stay for like an hour on that channel to watch someone play with a toy. It's like putting up a knitting competition on espn. What may be FRIGGIN AWESOME for the knitting crowd wouldn't appeal to most people. I just think the audience Is much to limited for this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2011)

I know that a couple of years ago, Tyson had said something about looking into something like this. But I haven't heard anything since then, so I suspect it never materialized.

I remember I asked him about it after watching him announce for the finals at a US Nationals. It wasn't last year's - it was a few years ago, although I thought last year's finals were well done too. When they're announced properly, with background about each cuber as they come up and good comments, it can be quite enthralling to watch, I think. Both of those times, I felt like the finals would have made good TV.



James Cavanauh said:


> would people really be willing to watch people (in a non cuber mindset) play with old toys for hours on end? I just think the audience Is much to limited for this.


You definitely wouldn't want a show that lasts for hours on end. You'd want to show just 3x3x3 finals, edited down so there's no wasted time, with perhaps a montage thrown in of some of the better solves from other events. Certainly no more than an hour, and perhaps even a half hour. I think the audience for something like this could be quite large, actually.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 4, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> ^ I was initially going to say that not many people would watch, then i remembered that most cubers would watch + others that might take interest. Big audience in my opinion... and more people might get into cubing this way.


 
I really don't think there's enough cubers out in the world to make an impact on the ratings. In other words, even though "most cubers would [probably] watch", it's a very small percentage of people. To make it successful, we'd certainly need a large appeal to the general lay person. And in order to do this, we'd probably have to dumb down the commentating, explain the basics of the Rubik's cube every half-hour or something, etc. (whatever interests audience). <-- This is assuming a full coverage.



> You definitely wouldn't want a show that lasts for hours on end. You'd want to show just 3x3x3 finals, edited down so there's no wasted time, with perhaps a montage thrown in of some of the better solves from other events. Certainly no more than an hour, and perhaps even a half hour. I think the audience for something like this could be quite large, actually.


I'd agree on this. I don't think a full coverage would really tie in a lot of viewers. However, an edited version of the "best stuff" that happens in Nationals (3x3 finals, etc.) maybe no more than an hour could tie in a good chunk of viewers/non-cubers.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 4, 2011)

TA RA HA! Oops sorry. When you guys made the ref. To the bee I thought you mean constant coverage of nats like the bee was. But when you put it on terms of a half an hour program or maybe even a
15-20 minute featurette it makes lots more sense. Still, it is to short notice for 2011 my guess is and no matter what, I don't think this is going to be a program people are marking thier calendars and schedules for. But, I'm going to hopefully get my brother to drive me to the local news station and convince them to do a segment on it. Just a sidenote, wouldn't it be awesome if we did have like constant rolling footage of nationals online like the Chilean miner rescue type for all the curious non cubers and the cubers that unfortunatly couldn't make it. We could just have a cam on a tripod in every room and like 3 diff choices with a schedule on the side or something....


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with Mike. I would be happy if they film the finals and make a little montage or something. 


I'm not sure if they're using the same final round method as they did in Nationals '10 (one by one), but if they do, it would be much cooler and organized.

*Rowe walking in with his song of choice and a cloud of smoke* Broadcasters "Here's Rowe, the US champion, blah blah" 
Then they'll have their names on the bottom of the screen, and show all their full solves. "That gives him a blank average, putting him at 3rd"

This sounds similar the the world strongman competition. However, the broadcasters will have to know what their talking about...


----------



## aronpm (Aug 4, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> However, the broadcasters will have to know what their talking about...


 There are plenty of cubers who could provide interesting, insightful and entertaining commentary.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 4, 2011)

aronpm said:


> There are plenty of cubers who could provide interesting, insightful and entertaining commentary.


 
*Cough* Andrew and Thom *Cough*
That is, if Thom could make it to the U.S.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 4, 2011)

As James keeps saying, and nobody's listening to it, it is most likely too late tobputbitbon espn, since I may have things planned already. I think they should do it for World Championship since there will ne even more fast people, different cultures and some different languages being spoken. I can totally see someone like Stefan commemtating this!


----------



## aronpm (Aug 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> As James keeps saying, and nobody's listening to it, it is most likely too late tobputbitbon espn, since I may have things planned already. I think they should do it for World Championship since there will ne even more fast people, different cultures and some different languages being spoken. I can totally see someone like Stefan commemtating this!


 
I don't think anyone has suggested Nationals 2011. It's like 2-3 weeks away.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 4, 2011)

Show blindfolded solves and other events, not just 3x3 finals. That would generate more interest I'm sure.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 4, 2011)

Get Will Smith to solve the cube


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 4, 2011)

But lol when they see Faz is a kid they will turn off the TV o-o xD


----------



## Meep (Aug 4, 2011)

aronpm said:


> There are plenty of cubers who could provide interesting, insightful and entertaining commentary.


 
Forte


----------



## JCub3r (Aug 4, 2011)

i think the competition schedule would have to be changed so lots of events are going on at the same time so the cameras can switch back and forth to some events so that people watching on tv don't get bored just watching one event. to plan it out that way would be hard though.


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 4, 2011)

The problem is that non-cubers don't know what's going on during a solve. They don't know how close they are to complete the solve, the only thing they can notice is when they pick up the cube and put down the cube. What's the point of watching that? What are they supposed to look at? Someone randomly turning a cube? Interesting? No. They won't get excited of a fast time when they have no clue of what's going on. They will watch people getting ranked by, in their eyes, random times between 8 and 15.

In any other sport shown on television the watcher can get an idea of how well the athlete is doing during the match/game/whatever just by looking at them while they are doing it. By looking at cubers they will only know how well they did when the solve is done.


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 4, 2011)

People watch cupstackers, why not cubers.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 4, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> People watch cupstackers, why not cubers.


 
Because this. Just replace "other sport" with cupstacking.



Johan444 said:


> The problem is that non-cubers don't know what's going on during a solve. They don't know how close they are to complete the solve, the only thing they can notice is when they pick up the cube and put down the cube. What's the point of watching that? What are they supposed to look at? Someone randomly turning a cube? Interesting? No. They won't get excited of a fast time when they have no clue of what's going on. They will watch people getting ranked by, in their eyes, random times between 8 and 15.
> 
> In any other sport shown on television the watcher can get an idea of how well the athlete is doing during the match/game/whatever just by looking at them while they are doing it. By looking at cubers they will only know how well they did when the solve is done.


 
Then again, another half of the show or something could be (well) spent indoctrinating people into the basics of cubing. I can visualise a short informative 3D animation with a voiceover that could help people to get the gist of it.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 4, 2011)

The fact that something more boring than cubing has been televised is no good reason for cubing to be on television. People will probably just watch 5 minutes of it. It'll never work out.


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, you sort of have a point there.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 4, 2011)

Shortey said:


> The fact that something more boring than cubing has been televised is no good reason for cubing to be on television. People will probably just watch 5 minutes of it. It'll never work out.


 
Yeah I agree with this. To be honest, I probably wouldn't even watch it.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I found that very redundant.


 
I agree.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 4, 2011)

I would watch it...

Then I call my family over so they could see, just like when track and field is on, and their running the 1500m or 5k, I'll call them, so they could learn a few things.


----------



## teller (Aug 4, 2011)

The World Series of Poker used to be exactly this boring, before they figured out how to make it interesting and educational with the hole-cam, graphics, personal history vignettes, and entertaining commentary.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 4, 2011)

teller said:


> The World Series of Poker used to be exactly this boring, before they figured out how to make it interesting and educational with the hole-cam, graphics, personal history vignettes, and entertaining commentary.


 
They can't get too overboard with the cameras though. It would get distracting. Other than that. They could do a WCA profile overview on each person.


----------



## Dacuba (Aug 4, 2011)

People like watching me cubing despite they don't know what's going on, cause it looks impossible to them.
Maybe some people will watch it too, just to see something impossible over and over again? Some people might wnat to find out how that works, and then they want to follow that things on TV...

Also, I'm not sure If I like the WSOP comparison. People know Poker rules, but they don't know how to solve a Rubik's Cube. They disvovered they can make a hole-cam so people see what's going on, also there was suddenly more room for commentary.
What could be the hole-cam of cubing?


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 4, 2011)

I think that for most non cubers, it would not be fun to watch. The thing about the cubing community, is we've all mostly heard of eachother and are great friends. Nothing beats hanging out with friends and cubing. It's hard to feel that fun and excitement through a screen if you know what I mean. Plus we all have those jokes only cubers will get.

My point is, if you (as in non cubers) don't know this stuff, it makes it less enjoyable. Remember, this is just an opinion.


----------



## teller (Aug 4, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> Also, I'm not sure If I like the WSOP comparison. People know Poker rules, but they don't know how to solve a Rubik's Cube. They disvovered they can make a hole-cam so people see what's going on, also there was suddenly more room for commentary.
> What could be the hole-cam of cubing?


 
Ultra-light sensors inside the cube that wirelessly transmit to the editing room, where TPS graphics are displayed in _real time_ along with, for example, a reconstruction of whatever interesting bits of the solve you'll want to watch for during the slow motion replay.


----------



## OliveMaster (Aug 4, 2011)

I would watch it!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2011)

teller said:


> The World Series of Poker used to be exactly this boring, before they figured out how to make it interesting and educational with the hole-cam, graphics, personal history vignettes, and entertaining commentary.


 
A majority of people know the basics of playing poker though, at least enough to be able to follow what's going on. Those who have even the tiniest bit of cubing knowledge are few and far between. Poker also has the appeal of being directly head to head, with one person eliminating another.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 4, 2011)

Wouldn't cubing be one of those "popular" activities which later turns out to be overrated? 
Just like the music industry (that stupid popular garbage on the radio).


----------



## Enter (Aug 4, 2011)

If you want to make cubing popular you need some events that are mass oriented for example: elimination tournaments, one on one or team solving, countries VS countries! Make pro cubers that earn a lot of money from sponsors like nike and addidas. And bring cubing to olympic games! When there is target shooting I think we also have some place for cubing!


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Team Bld would be popular because of all the shouting going on. That seems to attract people's attention.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 4, 2011)

Enter said:


> Make pro cubers that earn a lot of money from sponsors like nike and addidas. And bring cubing to olympic games!


 
No. Just no.
Cubing really isn't much of a sport anyway. It should not be a way to earn money. Cubing is supposed to be fun, and even competitions are not competitive in the way that sports in the Olympics are.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

Enter said:


> If you want to make cubing popular you need some events that are mass oriented for example: elimination tournaments, one on one or team solving, countries VS countries! Make pro cubers that earn a lot of money from sponsors like nike and addidas. And bring cubing to olympic games! When there is target shooting I think we also have some place for cubing!


 
Or we can just continue to let cubing be what it is: something fun to do.


----------



## Enter (Aug 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Or we can just continue to let cubing be what it is: something fun to do.


 
I totally agree with you I would not like to see commercial cubing! All the algorithms would be top secret no one would share information and make tutorials  And a lot of cubing schools would emerge with personal cubing trainers!


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 4, 2011)

lol I'd be the only one representing my country, if what Enter says happens.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 4, 2011)

today i went around the mall and asked people if they would watch people solve rubiks cubes. i got cursed at told to **** off but in the end i came up with this. 12 people would watch a half an hour program. 43 would not. 10 would watch for an hour 45 would not. doesnt seem so popular...


----------



## Shamankian (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, what was the age range? Maybe it wasn't our targetgroup?


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 4, 2011)

just random people. and i havent seen anything about target groups so far... there were mostly kids middle/highschool and some adults.


----------



## jrb (Aug 4, 2011)

I would definitely watch it(I can't go to Nats).


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> today i went around the mall and asked people if they would watch people solve rubiks cubes. i got cursed at told to **** off but in the end i came up with this. 12 people would watch a half an hour program. 43 would not. 10 would watch for an hour 45 would not. doesnt seem so popular...


 
Ahahaha that sounds like fun


----------



## Hershey (Aug 4, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> doesnt seem so popular...


 
Perfect. Cubing should be kept small.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Perfect. Cubing should be kept small.


 
If thats the case, why would you want it to be broadcasted, and also, a tv station would not play a program that people hope to "keep small" and also, the nats competitor numbers went down this year...


----------



## Vincents (Aug 5, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> If thats the case, why would you want it to be broadcasted, and also, a tv station would not play a program that people hope to "keep small" and also, the nats competitor numbers went down this year...


 
Location, location, location...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 5, 2011)

Vincents said:


> Location, location, location...


 
Damn, took the words right out of my mouth.

Clearly if Nationals was held in a "better" location, similar to Nats 2010, there would be quite a few more people in attendance. Ohio just doesn't have much incentive for travel, besides of course the competition.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 5, 2011)

I know some people can't come due to money issues.

The economy isn't great, and some people *have* to work instead.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 5, 2011)

If they were to film worlds, then they have to go to tailand...


----------



## Kian (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> They have the spelling bee on espn, why not Worlds?


 
Because people can relate to the spelling of words, given that they've done so countless times in their lives.

I don't think it'd work out well for cubing, honestly, because the novelty of seeing something done so quickly that most people find impressive will likely become monotonous over time.


----------



## tke444 (Aug 5, 2011)

Kian said:


> Because people can relate to the spelling of words, given that they've done so countless times in their lives.
> 
> I don't think it'd work out well for cubing, honestly, because the novelty of seeing something done so quickly that most people find impressive will likely become monotonous over time.


 
I would mostly agree to that, although a one hour time slot, possibly 11pm or midnight for only once a year(Nationals), doesn't seem too monotonous.


----------



## nickcolley (Aug 5, 2011)

It would fail miserably. Most non-cubers have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Escher (Aug 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> No. Just no.
> Cubing really isn't much of a sport anyway. It should not be a way to earn money.



If this is the general feeling of the community I think it's time to quit and become a pro poker player.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 5, 2011)

They could also interview competitors, and talk up close with some of the people. it doesn't HAVE to be just filming the people solving. 

However, to get any of this done, we would have to CONTACT people!
Get things rolling.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 5, 2011)

i called all my local news stations and i got one hmmmm and 5 no. bye, dont call again.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 5, 2011)

ESPN did a special on Drum Corp. ( which I'm pretty sure very few people even cared for) so why not speedcubing?


----------



## Me (Aug 5, 2011)

If Starcraft 2 isn't on ESPN, speedcubing definitely isn't.
I see two main problems:
1: The cube is very hard to market, it is already engrained in everyone's mind that it's impossible for them.
2: No one knows how to do it in the grand scheme, spelling is on ESPN because everyone knows how to do it and knows something about it .


----------



## Hershey (Aug 5, 2011)

Me said:


> If Starcraft 2 isn't on ESPN, speedcubing definitely isn't.
> I see two main problems:
> 1: The cube is very hard to market, it is already engrained in everyone's mind that it's impossible for them.
> 2: No one knows how to do it in the grand scheme, spelling is on ESPN because everyone knows how to do it and knows something about it .


 
This reminded me of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYA7tY76LGo&feature=channel_video_title.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> StarCraft 2 in Korea is like football in America. So cool.


 
yes
but cubing is cooler 
I reckon people would just watch it once, then get bored, unless people keep inventing cool new puzzles or events


----------



## Tyson (Aug 5, 2011)

I started this project about a month ago. I am in contact with some people, and hopefully I can make something happen.

What I can tell you know is that this has gone from more than an idea, and is now in the stage of pursuing leads, and trying to secure a deal. But there will probably be no additional work on this until August 29. At 9:30 AM... Eastern Time.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 5, 2011)

I doubt that speedcubing would be a very popular sport to watch on tele. It would be cool if they have juggling on TV though.


----------



## Mayorkaman (Aug 5, 2011)

I was on TV a few times with cubing
Once I sent them a mail and they just invited me over, and the second time I got the NR single at the Israeli Championship 2011...
I hate the fact that they always try to make a nerd out of you...
They ask questions like: So you just sit at home every day and solve the whole day? You dont do anything else like sports, meet with friends or such?
and on the first time i was there i was about 12 and i said "also..." and he just didnt let me talk
and the second time i just said that i do it in my free time
first time:





second time:


----------

